# Sa Boy !!!!



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey SA BOY

I contacted the moderators of skyscraperpage.com to change the height of Burj Dubai on their diagram from 705m to 800m. I gave them the ameinfo link as my source for the new confirmed height. This is the reply the moderator gave me

"This is not a valid source. Burj Dubai's listed height shall remain at 705m as according to Skyscrapers.com until an official height is confirmed. All other numbers are simply rumours.

Official in this case meaning an Official statment by EMAAR Properties, city planning officials, or from SOM."


So I guess they take their heights from emporis. Is it possible for you to correct BD's height on skyscrapers.com? That way I can get ssp diagram to show the right height of BD. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

although the 800m wouldn't be final height it sure would be more accurate/correct than 705m


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I agree with the ssp comments. I can only change a height once we have an official source. Mohamed Alabar saying its could be 800 plus meters is simply an unsubstatiated comment. 
I would also like to change it up but till we know more I cant as I would go against the rules of ss.com for collecting and verifying data.
Sorry mate, but as soon as there is something official , Ill update immidiatly.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmm... now here's the reply I was given once I gave them the Gulf News link quoting Alabbar

""around 800 metres" isn't specific enough.

Nor would I want to enter such numbers into the database given that they are purposely keeping everything secret. If they're not willing to give an EXACT number on the height of the tower as is done with every other skyscraper built in the world, we will not put "suggested" or speculative heights in. It will just have to remain the way it is until either a) an official states an exact or b) they top off the building and a final height is reached.

Worry not, I have no doubt Dubai will have the WTB when this project is completed."


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

me too


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Why 705 m is official? I think that was just a "unsubstatiated comment" months ago by one of the architects... 

At that time even the design was different and so was the fasade.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

true... I feel 800m is a much more official figure than the 705m. How's it that 705m was put up on emporis then?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

what about the deletion of the 2nd kharbash tower listed on ss.com
btw: you can also change the name to al manara tower

al rostamani tower can be changed to number one dubai marina


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I cant delete the 2nd Kharbash tower as I dident add it-Will get a senoir editor to fix it
Changed it to Al manera tower and al rostamnai has been done.
705m was quated by Bauer the piling contractor so thats how it has been. Again till we have something more confirmed it will stay at 705m


----------

